# suggestions for a all metal digital watch?



## volcomtohawaii (Aug 11, 2008)

hello all. can you folks recommend a digital watch that is all metal in design and has a metal watch bracelet as well. it would be prefered if the the metal was PVD'ed or DLC'ed. as long as its black metal i will be content. the type of metal doesn't really matter either, it can be stainless or titanium. the main thing is that the watch is all metal in construction with no plastic and has a metal watch bracelet and is black. thanks in advance :-!


----------



## mr.hauser (Sep 23, 2007)

check out the seiko sbpg001 and sbpg003


----------



## Gilius (Oct 1, 2008)

some models from Nixon, Junghans Mega....some vintage digitals.......


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

This sounds just like my recent search. Fortunately I have the answers!  .....

Here are some ideas:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253448

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=259379

Preview ...


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Now the watches above are not exactly black metal or PVD however ...

- the Casio TW7100 is a dark grey titainum
- the Citizen has a polished bezel but dark grey titanium
- the Casio DW3000 has a dark stainless bezel

The metal watch bracelet can be easy fixed with some strap googling


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

How about the IRW-M300DBJ-1JF? Black IP, atomic and solar.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

volcomtohawaii said:


> can you folks recommend a digital watch that is all metal in design and has a metal watch bracelet as well. it would be prefered if the the metal was PVD'ed or DLC'ed. as long as its black metal i will be content.


Seiko SBPG003.


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

volcomtohawaii said:


> thanks in advance :-!


so what was your outcome?


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

DragonJade said:


> How about the IRW-M300DBJ-1JF? Black IP, atomic and solar.


that is truly one classy and elegant looking watch - i much like it :-!

regards, holger


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> that is truly one classy and elegant looking watch - i much like it :-!
> 
> regards, holger


I've been tempted to get one, but I really must sell some of my watches first. I really think I have too many.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I own this baby and highly, highly recommend it:










This is a radio controlled Junghans Mega 1000, SS case/bracelet, sapphire crystal, supports Japan, USA, Europe atomic clock bands, reversed LCD display....An absolute masterpiece of German watchmaking!

It is made of surgical grade SS and it is one nice looking hunk of metal. A little heavy at 180g but has tons of wrist presence. Fairly rare too, especially in the United States. Junghans only makes about 2,500 of these Mega 1000 watches per year for worldwide consumption.

I bought mine from the only US authorized Junghans distributor:

www.allabouttime.net

They are based in Cleveland, OH. Great service and fantastic people to deal with.

In my opinion, the Junghans Mega 1000 blows the Seiko Power Design Project digital watch right out of the water. However, the Junghans is 50% more expensive but well worth it IMHO.

The Mega 1000 is sold in different flavors:

Leather strap
PVC coated
Positive or negative LCD display
Titanium
Stainless Steel.

To me the SS versions offer the best value for the money.

If you can swing the US$500 price tag for the Mega 1000, you won't be disappointed. After all, Junghans were the pioneers of the radio controlled watch market (Not Casio or Seiko contrary to popular belief) when they released the Mega 1 model back in 1990.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

i like the model posted by sml :-!:-!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MINIDriver said:


> In my opinion, the Junghans Mega 1000 blows the Seiko Power Design Project digital watch right out of the water. However, the Junghans is 50% more expensive but well worth it IMHO.


One thing to consider: Junghans went bust last year, so no warranty on any remaining in the supply chain.


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

ecalzo said:


> i like the model posted by sml :-!:-!


hey cool!  .. .which one though?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Seamaster73 said:


> One thing to consider: Junghans went bust last year, so no warranty on any remaining in the supply chain.


They are still pretty much in business last I checked:roll:.

http://www.junghans.de/html/pages/index.htm

My US based Junghans dealer still backs the 2 year warranty.

Also, www.allabouttime.net is getting new Junghans models come June.


----------



## stripe (May 20, 2009)

Casio G-Shock GW-700BTJ-1JF

http://www.casio.bz/item-images/gw-700btj-1jf_image_1.jpg


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MINIDriver said:


> They are still pretty much in business last I checked :roll: http://www.junghans.de/html/pages/index.htm
> 
> My US based Junghans dealer still backs the 2 year warranty. Also, www.allabouttime.net is getting new Junghans models come June.


Egana Goldpfeil, the owners of Junghans, were declared bankrupt last August.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Seamaster73 said:


> Egana Goldpfeil, the owners of Junghans, were declared bankrupt last August.


Yes I read that piece. But the company is still in business and they are still producing watches. Great products IMHO. I would not hesitate to grab another Junghans if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

There are still a few in the wild 100% titanium b-)








































Casio MRG-1100-2 Titanium Frogman

Q-6


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

sml said:


> so what was your outcome?


volcomtohawaii ....... any news yet?


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## Gilius (Oct 1, 2008)

and what about some vintage digitals????

Zodiac Astrodigit LCD Chronograph


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

The Breitling Aerospace isn't black, but it's a nice dark gray in titanium. Also, you can try to find an Omega X-33, it's a nice dark gray as well. Both watches are built to last and I have owned both before, I really miss the X-33.


----------



## watchNoob (Dec 3, 2007)

They aren't black, but I was looking around for low-end digitals that don't have plastic sides and found that Timex is the only brand that has them:








The titanium G-shocks are much nicer but pricey. :think:


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Highly recommend the Casio G-Shock MT-G MTG910DA-1V . I have this watch when it was around $200, now it can be had for $119 online. I have a Brietling, a Seiko Sportura, a few Victorinox', and I wear this watch more than all the others combined.

It has everything you possibly need, plus its solar and atomic, no batteries, no adjusting the time. I'm actually looking to get the silver one as well.

HIGHLY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!


----------



## volcomtohawaii (Aug 11, 2008)

sorry for the late reply guys. i'm still not 100% sure yet but i'm leaning towards the g-shock GW-700BTJ-1JF. even though it's both resin and titanium, the all black stealth look is really really sexy b-)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

volcomtohawaii said:


> sorry for the late reply guys. i'm still not 100% sure yet but i'm leaning towards the g-shock GW-700BTJ-1JF. even though it's both resin and titanium, the all black stealth look is really really sexy b-)


volcomtohawaii what about this one?:










This is one of the versions that Suunto is releasing today, of the all new Suunto Elementum that will come in different versions or "strokes" for different applications with different functionality. This version is one of the aqua ones and it seems to be a dive computer!

It does have a resin strap but damn thats one hell of a cool looking watch!

Did it make your heart jump abit?:-!

Check out the different versions here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=267849

But there is one major hurdle though, its an expensive premium model that are in the $899-$1195... So if your short on cash its not for you... hehe :-d


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

I also own this Citizen Ana-Digi JG2081-57F which is the last of the series that Citizen made. It is a terrific, well made watch and does turn heads:










I got it from Jason at www.creationwatches.com for US$110 brand new with tags, box, papers (Nice box I might add) and 1 year Citizen International Warranty.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

MINIDriver said:


> I also own this Citizen Ana-Digi JG2081-57F which is the last of the series that Citizen made. It is a terrific, well made watch and does turn heads:


Mini, I'm still considering a Citizen Ana-digi. Do you have a wrist shot you could share?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Later today I will post one. No problem.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Today I am wearing this:










I absolutely love this Seiko! It is a solid chunk of stainless steel, yet it isn't very heavy or gigantic on the wrist (I have 6.5 inch wrists). The case is 45mm but it wears smaller in real life.

I love the awesome ana-digi combo, EB6 pilot sliding bezel, etc.


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

Joakim Agren said:


> It does have a resin strap but damn thats one hell of a cool looking watch!
> 
> :-d


On the suunto website, you can select one of numerous strap configurations, I think.


----------

